# New xdm!



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

Just bought a bitone xdm9 last night! Haven't shot it yet but am very excited about it. I sold my p99 to get it. Wasnt happy with the walther. Im writing this on my droid x so I cant post pics, but it seriously came with FIVE mags and I have the paper for the 3 free ones! And it was factory packed with five, not a store promotion. I thought they only were supposed to come with two. $679 out the door too. Not too shabby.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations. Excellent pistol. I have a *m* *.45* and a *m* *3.8* *.40*. Love um both. Also have my new Sig "TACOPS" *9mm*. Also ordered a Bar-Sto 9mm "conversion" barrel for my .40 and can't wait on that either. Wonder when they're going to offer the *m* *3.8* in *.45*, hmmm . . . .


----------

